# and PETA strikes again...



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 15, 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2009/sep/11/moobs-peta-vegetarian-campaign

*WTF is their problem?!?!?!*


----------



## Tad (Sep 15, 2009)

OK, that is just ridiculous.

.....although the ridiculousness will not stop a few guys from becoming vegetarian out of sheer horrar at the remotest chance that PETA is right, and another few from now becoming pure carnivores on the remotest chance that PETA is right 

And a while ago were we not being told how large amounts of soy bean products could cause the same sort of issues, due to estrogen-like chemicals in it?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 15, 2009)

Getting my endocrinology lesson from PETA is about as useful as cunnilingus lessons from the Pope.

Nuts, beans, soy and cereal products all contain phytoestrogens. As Tad said, one would imagine they also contribute to a similar effect in humans depending on consumption. If a vegan is supplanting their normal animal protein intake with these options, they may be getting higher levels of these chemicals than a carnivore.

If anything this means that women by and large develop larger breasts earlier in life, since they're ingesting the same phytoestrogens and bovine hormones, too. There have been limited studies suggesting phytoestrogens may have an effect on reducing breast cancer risk but the data is largely inconclusive.


----------



## jakub (Sep 15, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2009/sep/11/moobs-peta-vegetarian-campaign
> 
> *WTF is their problem?!?!?!*



No money left in the pocket?


----------



## mango (Sep 15, 2009)

*I like the reply comment in the link to that article >*



> All this sounds like a storm in D cup..


----------



## Ivy (Sep 15, 2009)

perhaps i should start eating meat in hopes of growing a pair massive titties??


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 15, 2009)

I paraphrase Carl Reiner: I would never want boobs because I would just stay at home and play with them all day.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Sep 15, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I paraphrase Carl Reiner: I would never want boobs because I would just stay at home and play with them all day.



Me too, but only because everything else I've got is already worn out.


----------



## imfree (Sep 15, 2009)

One bad billboard....deserves this!


----------



## Jigen (Sep 15, 2009)

Don't these people have anything smarter to do?


----------



## Tina (Sep 15, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *WTF is their problem?!?!?!*



They're assholes, that's what. I have multiple insults for them, and pretty much no respect left after years of seeing them devolve into a group of extremist idiots.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Sep 15, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> If anything this means that women by and large develop larger breasts earlier in life, since they're ingesting the same phytoestrogens and bovine hormones, too.



Would not be at all surprised if you're right there. The general trend does seem to point that way (not that I'm taking measurements, mind you).


----------



## Seth Warren (Sep 15, 2009)

Ivy said:


> perhaps i should start eating meat in hopes of growing a pair massive titties??



*sits back and awaits the results of this experiment*


----------



## Friday (Sep 15, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *WTF is their problem?!?!?!*​




Greed compounded by stupidity.​


----------



## katorade (Sep 15, 2009)

Jigen said:


> Don't these people have anything smarter to do?



No. IBAnothergiantfightthread


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 15, 2009)

I posted this cartoon once before, I think it's apropo again.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Peta.jpg


----------



## violet james (Sep 15, 2009)

i haven't eaten meat in 7 years and mine are still pretty giant...


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 15, 2009)

I like McDonalds new campaign.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 15, 2009)

My Dad at mostly meat free meals - he would eat meat about 2 times a week- and he was thin but he had boobs because of the stupid cancer meds they gave him....so for some reason this is rubbing me the wrong way for I guess the "wrong" reasons for this thread...but in any case I have no respect for this organization whatsoever.


----------



## 1300 Class (Sep 15, 2009)

PETA: The Organisation that really knows how to stuff its foot in its mouth. 

Aside from that their just a bunch of arseholes.


----------



## Elfcat (Sep 15, 2009)

Hmmmm......... 

View attachment PETA_Breast_Retort.jpg


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 15, 2009)

Elfcat said:


> Hmmmm.........




HEY HEY HEY NOW!!!! Mine are all real, ALL real!


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 15, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


>



that is a nice pair of photoshopped boobs, that is all i have to say


----------



## Paquito (Sep 15, 2009)

At least I know my tits will be perky.


----------



## Teleute (Sep 15, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> that is a nice pair of photoshopped boobs, that is all i have to say



Seriously... I've never seen a pair of moobs that looked like that, and I've seen plenty of them!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 15, 2009)

PETA has been staring at the chest of Pamela Anderson...waaaaay too long. Either that...or the guy in the picture got burned in the pec implant department. 

I mean, I get the wanting to go extremes to get a point across ( ever see those creams for undereye circles?...the women look like the have been dead for 12 years ), but, PETA is all about being serious...right?

jebus


----------



## Jigen (Sep 16, 2009)

RVGleason said:


> I posted this cartoon once before, I think it's apropo again.
> 
> RV :eat1:



Eh eh... Nice one...


----------



## phoenix92901 (Sep 16, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


>



I'm just jealous... they're so nice and perky. Gravity can be a mutha.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Peta have just made Fas want to be mean to animals..tis all!! 

That guy has nice tits... i suspect though.. this may be a hairy woman. 
Oh peta....why i aughta!!!!!


----------



## dcoyote (Sep 16, 2009)

It looks photoshoped, poorly I might ad. PETA sucks ass. I wish they would just quit already. They turn more people off than they recruit. I bet they actually lost more supporters than they gained form theses stupid, insulting camPAINS (in my ass!) Is there a single person in PETA that makes advertizements for them that doesn't have their head completely shoved up where the sun doen't shine? PETA is, and has always been more of a terrorist group than a political/social activist group. That's just my opinion, which is comming from a liberal who has been a vegetarian up until recently.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 16, 2009)

They're a bunch of idiots...


----------



## Vespertine (Sep 16, 2009)

PETA: the reason I'm ashamed to tell people I'm vegetarian. Seriously. Make a billboard outta /that/.


----------



## rabbitislove (Sep 16, 2009)

fakest. manboobs. EVAR.

i prefer mine natural, thanks Peta


----------



## joswitch (Sep 17, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2009/sep/11/moobs-peta-vegetarian-campaign
> 
> *WTF is their problem?!?!?!*



They are ASSSSSSHOLES!!!


----------



## joswitch (Sep 17, 2009)

Vespertine said:


> PETA: the reason I'm ashamed to tell people I'm vegetarian. Seriously. Make a billboard outta /that/.



Machine will not let me rep. you! 

Have I mentioned before that you rock?
Cos, you do.
:smitten:


----------



## imfree (Sep 17, 2009)

joswitch said:


> Machine will not let me rep. you!
> 
> Have I mentioned before that you rock?
> Cos, you do.
> :smitten:



Gott'er 4 ya'!


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 17, 2009)

Australian Lord said:


> PETA: The Organisation that really knows how to stuff its foot in its mouth.
> 
> Aside from that their just a bunch of arseholes.



and a foot or 2 should be involuntarily placed there too.


----------



## 1300 Class (Sep 18, 2009)

never mind this non metric riubbushg, what you tlaking 'aboiut?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 18, 2009)

Australian Lord said:


> PETA: The Organisation that really knows how to stuff its foot in its mouth.
> 
> Aside from that their just a bunch of arseholes.





gangstadawg said:


> and a foot or 2 should be involuntarily placed there too.





Australian Lord said:


> never mind this non metric riubbushg, what you tlaking 'aboiut?



*Gangstadawg is indicating aside from PETA placing their own foot in their respective mouths, a couple of feet (you know those things our toes are attached to?) should also be placed in the area he highlighted in red above.*


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Sep 18, 2009)

Pathetic
Egotistical
Tasteless
Assholes


----------



## Vespertine (Sep 18, 2009)

joswitch said:


> Machine will not let me rep. you!
> 
> Have I mentioned before that you rock?
> Cos, you do.
> :smitten:





imfree said:


> Gott'er 4 ya'!



Aww, thanks :blush:

As soon as I have $15k lying around, I'll get that billboard up, complete with my fat vegetarian ass on it! XD


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 18, 2009)

PETA has accomplished some good things in its history (like getting KFC to agree to stop buying from the most inhumane factory farms), but I seriously worry that they've managed to piss off so many people with their ugly tactics that it will eventually redound unpleasantly to the very animals they're trying to help. More than a few times I've heard people comment that PETA has actually made them want to eat _more_ meat, just out of spite!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 18, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> More than a few times I've heard people comment that PETA has actually made them want to eat _more_ meat, just out of spite!




I have also heard that...and I continue to not be amazed at the stupidity of some people.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 18, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Gangstadawg is indicating aside from PETA placing their own foot in their respective mouths, a couple of feet (you know those things our toes are attached to?) should also be placed in the area he highlighted in red above.*



thank you for that. here is some rep your way.


----------



## spunker88 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ever since PETA lashed out at Obama for swatting a fly, i think they have lost all credibility. Also i found: http://www.petakillsanimals.com/
Not sure if its credible or not, but either way PETA is too extreme nowadays.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 27, 2009)

spunker88 said:


> Ever since PETA lashed out at Obama for swatting a fly, i think they have lost all credibility. Also i found: http://www.petakillsanimals.com/
> Not sure if its credible or not, but either way PETA is too extreme nowadays.



i forgot about the obama fly thing. yeah peta really sucks for that one especially. it was just a fly and if they drive cars then they kill alot more of then they know about.


----------



## olwen (Sep 27, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2009/sep/11/moobs-peta-vegetarian-campaign
> 
> *WTF is their problem?!?!?!*



Fuckin-A man, what the hell???? Those people need a serious time out. Or maybe they just need to eat a burger.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 27, 2009)

Vespertine said:


> PETA: the reason I'm ashamed to tell people I'm vegetarian. Seriously. Make a billboard outta /that/.



Me too. I don't want my vegetarianism in any way associated with those asshats.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 27, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> i forgot about the obama fly thing. yeah peta really sucks for that one especially. it was just a fly and if they drive cars then they kill alot more of then they know about.



That is so true. If they're going to get up in arms about a fly they should live their lives more like the Janes. They have a filter over their mouths to not breath in even microscopic organisms. They don't even use household chemicals in respect to the bacteria that live in their homes..


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 27, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> That is so true. If they're going to get up in arms about a fly they should live their lives more like the Janes. They have a filter over their mouths to not breath in even microscopic organisms. They don't even use household chemicals in respect to the bacteria that live in their homes..



exactly. i was going to mention some of those as well.


----------

